# Hilton Head Pictures



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

I want to thank all those that made this meetup happen. Special thanks to Marti and Sue (otherwise known as the house queens) and to Laura (the best chauffeur in Hilton Head). 
It was such fun meeting everyone and the fluffs!!! 
I am posting a link to the photobucket slide show. If anyone would like me to remove their picture, please let me know and I will take it down. 
Thanks again to all that worked so hard to make this happen.
Hilton Head pictures by tlr0303 - Photobucket


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh my gosh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! These pics are AWESOME!!!!! Just perfect!!!!!!!! Tracey, you did an amazing job. Oh I love each and everyone of the pics, there great!!!! I love Tyler getting a smooch, for a gorgeous little girl!!!!!!!! 

These pictures are precious. And looks like everyone had such a great time.


I pray someday I can go to a meet-up. I would be do happily overwhelmed, meeting everyone, and then, loving on all the precious babies.

Gosh, these pics are awesome!!!!!!!

Great job! Beutiful smiling ladies, and gorgeous fluffs, it just doesn't get better than that!!!!

Thank you so much for sharing these pics, I enjoyed them so much!!!!!


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Those pictures are adorable. Everyone's fluffs are so pretty. Looks like everyone had a great time!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Thank you so much for sharing your pictures. Looks like y'all had a blast.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Fabulous pictures!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

allheart said:


> Oh my gosh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! These pics are AWESOME!!!!! Just perfect!!!!!!!! Tracey, you did an amazing job. Oh I love each and everyone of the pics, there great!!!! I love Tyler getting a smooch, for a gorgeous little girl!!!!!!!!
> 
> These pictures are precious. And looks like everyone had such a great time.
> 
> ...


Could not have said it better. I love these pics and my SM family!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Tracey ... Thank you soooo much for sharing all of the awesome pictures!!! 

And, thank you for adding names under the pictures. All the ladies look beautiful ... And, the fluffs are ADORABLE!!! I love their little vests, dresses, bows ... And, even the leashes!

I wish so much that I could have been there to meet all of you in person. 

Ben is GORGEOUS in the last picture! I would frame that shot ... It is so beautiful.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Wow!! What great pictures!! You did an amazing job Tracey !! Iloved seeing everyone and all the fluffs, it was almost like I was there.... Not really... Next year for sure!!!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Tracey, thank you soooo much for posting pics! It was great getting to meet you and Ben!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Bailey&Me said:


> Tracey, thank you soooo much for posting pics! It was great getting to meet you and Ben!


 
Nida, your Bailey, is sooooooooooooooooooooo adorable :wub: Oh all the babies are, but I just had to tell you. What a sweetheart!!!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Tracey, those pictures of super duper fantastic. They came out great. It sure looks like everyone, skin and fur, had a wonderful time. All I can say is I'm going to do my dangdest to be there with you guys next year.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

These are great pictures. Everyone looks great and of course the pups all look great too.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Those are fabulous pictures Tracey!!


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

Tracey,

Thanks for posting! The pics are great! What a wonderful get-together. I hope I'll get to to join one of the future ones!!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Tracey! LOOOOOVVVEEEE the pics! So happy you shared them. It looks like so much fun!!!


----------



## dragonsdawn (Jul 23, 2012)

oh i am so envious, you all look so happy and had so much fun :blush:. The pictures all look great


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Tracey, thanks so much for posting the pics!!!!! everyone looks great and that last pic of Ben was icing on the cake :wub:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Great pictures!! Sure looks like a fun time! Wish I could have been there....maybe next time!


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

Adorable. It looks like you guys had a great time. I LOVE those little matching shirts. Too cute!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tracey - you are officially forgiven for bringing in that big ass, mood killing camera.  You took awesome pix. You SHOULD be a professional photographer. Great candids. So thrilled that you were able to come. :chili: So how much do you want to burn the Queen shot of Marti and I? :w00t::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: 
I would however love to get a copy of the CU of Tyler and I. It's terrific. And thanks so much for the prezzie. Love the photo and the frame. :smootch:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

What a fantastic job you did with the photos, well taken and well processed :aktion033::aktion033:

You all look so lovely, I recognize most of you these days. Maybe one day I will make it there too.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

allheart said:


> Nida, your Bailey, is sooooooooooooooooooooo adorable :wub: Oh all the babies are, but I just had to tell you. What a sweetheart!!!!


Awwww thanks Christine!! I loved the pictures Tracey took of him...I'm thinking about bribing her to crop ME out of them though!!! :w00t::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Who did the shirts? They are darling! It's hard to tell for sure from the pictures, but they do look personalized. Were they?


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Every vest and dress was made and monogrammed by Marti. Lynn provided the matching bows. All of the dogs were wonderful and got along great. I don't think any one got pictures of the food. There was so much of it and it was wonderful. I'll be posting some pictures soon. Thank you Laura for all of the shuttle runs. Many more thanks are due to lots of wonderful SM ladies, but I just got home after a 8 hour drive, so more to come.


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

What great pictures! Im so jealous! Looks like a wonderful time and oh my goodness all those precious babies!!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

revakb2 said:


> Every vest and dress was made and monogrammed by Marti. Lynn provided the matching bows. All of the dogs were wonderful and got along great. I don't think any one got pictures of the food. There was so much of it and it was wonderful. I'll be posting some pictures soon. Thank you Laura for all of the shuttle runs. Many more thanks are due to lots of wonderful SM ladies, but I just got home after a 8 hour drive, so more to come.


 
Beautiful pictures Tracey!!! It was good to meet you and your gorgeous Ben and what a great job your doing on his coat. :wub:

The little vests and dresses that Marti made were absolutely adorable and perfect for Hilton Head, the bow that i had Marj make for Kelly went perfect with the little dress.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Fabulous pictures! It looks like everyone had a wonderful time!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Tracy,
Thanks for all the pics. And the pressie. :wub: It was so nice to meet you and Ben and your sister. 
hugs


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Tracey, great pics of everyone!!! I'm so glad I got to see you and Ben...thanks for posting these!!!:wub::wub:


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Okay, okay! I'm convinced! How do we who missed out on all the fun get to go next year???! Thank you for the great photos. It looks like it was so much fun!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

You all look fantastic and happy and the fluffs too! Thanks so much for sharing these great pics


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

What great pictures! Looks like a terrific time was had by all. I hope I can go next year.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Those are great pictures Tracey!! Thanks for posting! It was so nice to meet you and Ben! The present Ben gave was wonderful!! Thank you! Ben is so gorgeous!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Tracey thank you for such wonderful pictures, it's always so much fun seeing faces to names.
Ben is beautiful:wub:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Wonderful pictures Tracey! Looks like everyone and everyfluff had a great time!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Honestly the pictures do not do justice, he is beyond beautiful! :wub:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I had a wonderful time and loved meeting all that we're there. It was so thrilling to see that many white tornados in one room. If you haven't been to a meet-up, I can now highly recommend it!!! I would love to meet everyone on this forum!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you Tracey for making a huge effort to join us---thank you to your husband for being good and healing well. Thank you too for the lovely frames w/babies photos & for taking those lovely photos!!!!!!! You did good!
much love.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Thank you Tracey for making a huge effort to join us---thank you to your husband for being good and healing well. Thank you too for the lovely frames w/babies photos & for taking those lovely photos!!!!!!! You did good!
> much love.


Your so welcome, I am so glad that it came together and I had the opportunity to meet such wonderful people and their fluffs. I will definitely do this again and hope to see many of you at Natinals.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Tracey -- so thankful that your husband's fingers are mending well and that you were able to join us. Just shows, once again, that prayers do work. 

It was so great to meet you in person and, of course, to meet Ben -- such a sweetheart. And your sister was great!!!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Tracey -- so thankful that your husband's fingers are mending well and that you were able to join us. Just shows, once again, that prayers do work.
> 
> It was so great to meet you in person and, of course, to meet Ben -- such a sweetheart. And your sister was great!!!


I totally agree Lynn, God certainly answered our prayers. It was wonderful meeting you and Secret is a doll.


----------



## sarnoak (Apr 7, 2010)

Love the pictures! Ramsey is worn out, and has been laying around all day!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for taking us along through these beautiful pictures!!! Sounded like an awesome get-together :chili:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Beautiful! Mamas and babies both!
Xoxoxoxo


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OH!!! Tracey!!! I just am seeing your pics now!:aktion033::aktion033: Now I wish I had taken my new camera with me...I need a lesson! Your pictures are fabulous! I think I might need one of those flash attachments....your pictures are great! 

Good job! I loved meeting you and Ben. You know everytime I see your user name TLR, it reminds me of my mom - they were her initials and she used them all the time.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

The A Team said:


> OH!!! Tracey!!! I just am seeing your pics now!:aktion033::aktion033: Now I wish I had taken my new camera with me...I need a lesson! Your pictures are fabulous! I think I might need one of those flash attachments....your pictures are great!
> 
> Good job! I loved meeting you and Ben. You know everytime I see your user name TLR, it reminds me of my mom - they were her initials and she used them all the time.


Thanks Pat! Just spend some time with the dreaded owners manual and learn your camera inside and out. Yes, a flash would be nice for indoor pictures. It's not the best lighting when using flash, but it does stop the action of moving fluffs and keeps the blurry shots to a minimum.


----------

